# Nachhilfe für Prüfung SPS-Techniker IBB (Bezahlt)



## rankpage (18 November 2020)

Moin moin

ich suche jemanden der mir bei meiner Prüfungsvorbereitung helfen kann es muss ein bestehendes Programm ergänzt werden . Das ganze kann Online oder wenn sich jemand aus dem raum Bremen findet auch gerne Persönlich gemacht werden . Gearbeitet wird mit Simatic S7 v5.5 . Natürlich alles gegen Bezahlung .

MfG


----------



## winnman (18 November 2020)

Wenn du hier deine Aufgabe und deine bisherigen Überlegungen zur Lösung reinstellst, könnte dir durchaus auch hier (ohne Bezahlung) geholfen werden.
Wichtig ist das du dich selbst schon damit auseinandergesetzt hast.

Schreenshots oder hier lesbarer Code (Schnipsel) helfen dabei weil nicht immer alle Zugang zur Simatic Software haben (ist meist in der Firma und hier schreiben doch viele von Zuhause).


----------



## rankpage (19 November 2020)

*Hier mal die datein*

So hab das jetzt alles mal zu zusammengebastelt hoffe man kann damit was anfangen ... Wir sollen das bestehende Programm ergänzen und dann erklären können was wir gemacht haben anschließend soll das ganze in WinCC dargestellt werden .


----------



## escride1 (19 November 2020)

Gut, Du hast eine detaillierte Aufgabenstellung erhalten. Aber wo ist nun das Problem? Hast Du schon angefangen und hängst an irgendwas wie Strukturierung, Planung,...?

Wie winnman schon schrieb - Aufgabenstellung und Problemschilderung. Das würden wir dann gerne beantworten, aber nicht das fertige Programm schreiben, natürlich kostenlos.


----------



## Heinileini (19 November 2020)

escride1 schrieb:


> Wie winnman schon schrieb - *Aufgabenstellung* und Problemschilderung.


Siehe #3!
Nur die Bildchen führen leider ins Nirvana ... und sind jetzt ganz verschwunden!?


----------



## rankpage (19 November 2020)

Probiere grade eine Pdf Mit bildern der vierschiedenen FC hochzuladen der will aber nicht so recht ....


----------



## Heinileini (19 November 2020)

rankpage schrieb:


> Probiere grade eine Pdf Mit bildern der vierschiedenen FC hochzuladen der will aber nicht so recht ....


Geht ganz einfach mit dem Button "Grafik einfügen"!
('vom Computer', 'Datei auswählen', dann noch 'hochladen')


----------



## escride1 (19 November 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Siehe #3!
> Nur die Bildchen führen leider ins Nirvana ... und sind jetzt ganz verschwunden!?


Versteh ich ned, was meinst Du?


----------



## rankpage (19 November 2020)

Das probiere ich schon wenn ich es Hochladen will passieret einfach nicht vorhin mit den anderen Dateien ging das noch...


----------



## Heinileini (19 November 2020)

escride1 schrieb:


> Versteh ich ned, was meinst Du?


rankpage hatte ursprünglich (ausser der pdf und der doc) noch 2 Bildchen eingestellt, die sich nicht ansehen liessen - die hat er mittlerweile anscheinend wieder herausgenommen.


----------



## Heinileini (19 November 2020)

rankpage schrieb:


> Das probiere ich schon wenn ich es Hochladen will passieret einfach nicht vorhin mit den anderen Dateien ging das noch...


Hast Du schon so probiert, wie ich in #7 beschrieben habe? 
Hast Du evtl. versucht Dateien mit denselben Namen mehrfach hochzuladen und ihn damit verwirrt?
Benenn Deine Dateien mal um und versuche die Prozedur nochmal.


----------



## rankpage (19 November 2020)

Ok hab die pdf jetzt einfach hochgeladen sollte über diesen Link erreichbar sein https://documentcloud.adobe.com/lin...:scds:US:b3c668a5-2c82-461d-9f45-d76f3ce4460f


----------

